# Old tires beautiful??



## Denise1952

One of my friends posted this on Facebook, love it!!  Love to see any ideas you may have come up with.  I am not good at coming up with things, but I love to appreciate what others do


----------



## Denise1952

Yes, I think I still have an account.  I kind of go tired of it, we got so heavy into it at first, but still, once in awhile, it is need to take some peeks  I had a fave dreamhouse on there, it was just a little thing but wow, just a little house with a patch of dirt for flowers or even vegies, my dream


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


>



Sure glad you didn't try this at home heehee!! It is a cool pic though for sure


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> Yes, I think I still have an account.  I kind of go tired of it, we got so heavy into it at first, but still, once in awhile, it is need to take some peeks  I had a fave dreamhouse on there, it was just a little thing but wow, just a little house with a patch of dirt for flowers or even vegies, my dream



Join me for a dream meal:


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> View attachment 5798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends posted this on Facebook, love it!!  Love to see any ideas you may have come up with.  I am not good at coming up with things, but I love to appreciate what others do



I'll pass on the tires but there are some I like:


----------



## That Guy

There's just something about kitschy stuff that irritates me.  But, if it's your thing  . . . enjoy!


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


>



LOL, smelled in 46 States, lol, love it!!


----------



## Pappy

Several years ago, we bought 6 bags of ground up tires, at Lowes, sold as mulch that last for years. After we spread them around, the stench of rubber was so bad that eventually I raked it all up and recycled it.


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> Join me for a dream meal:



Oh this is to die for isn't it, how elegant!! Yes, I forget how many cool things are on Pinterest


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> Several years ago, we bought 6 bags of ground up tires, at Lowes, sold as mulch that last for years. After we spread them around, the stench of rubber was so bad that eventually I raked it all up and recycled it.



Well, it was a good plan. Something happened here awhile back as I bought a new floor-mat, for a desk chair?  And I didn't notice until I got it home and set up for my chair to slide on, that it stunk like some type of plastic it was made of, peeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuu!!  So I through it out on the deck overnight, and then decided to see if the "new" (stinky new) smell might wear off.  It did thank goodness.  I imagine rubber smell is for ever though


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> There's just something about kitschy stuff that irritates me.  But, if it's your thing  . . . enjoy!



Kitschy stuff??  You guys, lol!!  What do you have, something more like this for decor no doubt?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I think they look nice Nwlady...cool idea!


----------



## Denise1952

oh, so it's my tires you're knocking, well hmmpffff!  I suppose if I stuck a few surf-boards in there we might come to an agreement?:wink:


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> I think they look nice Nwlady...cool idea!



thanks Seabreeze I understand boys would rather burn rubber then paint it


----------



## SeaBreeze

Like this succulent planter Nwlady?


----------



## Denise1952

Does that say Rat?? Yes, that is appropriate, LOL:lofl:makin fun of my painted tires will he


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> Kitschy stuff??  You guys, lol!!  What do you have, something more like this for decor no doubt?
> View attachment 5806



Cool!


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Like this succulent planter Nwlady?
> 
> View attachment 5810



Oh, desecration of a perfectly good surfboard.  The humanity!  Actually, for Halloween, I stuffed an old wetsuit with a skull for a head, propped him on my old bike with one of my old boards.  It was the hit of the neighborhood.  Now, THAT's art . . . !


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> Cool!



Yep, someone was really stoned when they designed this place:rockon:


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> Yep, someone was really stoned when they designed this place:rockon:



Honey!  I'm home!


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> Oh, desecration of a perfectly good surfboard.  The humanity!  Actually, for Halloween, I stuffed an old wetsuit with a skull for a head, propped him on my old bike with one of my old boards.  It was the hit of the neighborhood.  Now, THAT's art . . . !



That is creative if you don't have a pic, then this year you will have to stuff'em again! I heard they had all kinds of stuffed, wild bikinis down in your country, but I never heard of a stuffed wet-suit


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> Honey!  I'm home!



OMG, here I am only halfway finished boiling the wooley mammoth.  I suppose it's that dang daylight savings time


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> That is creative if you don't have a pic, then this year you will have to stuff'em again! I heard they had all kinds of stuffed, wild bikinis down in your country, but I never heard of a stuffed wet-suit



I did have a photo and many more I'd love to share but old computer died and never got them off the hard disc.  So . . .  that's life...


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> I did have a photo and many more I'd love to share but old computer died and never got them off the hard disc.  So . . .  that's life...



There will be more pics to take


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> There will be more pics to take



We shall see.  We shall see . . .


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> We shall see.  We shall see . . .



I've been thinking Google is excellent at coming up with a photo for any subject, but I'm thinking not that "excellent" TG, did you run out and have that taken??  :goodjob:


----------



## Gael

Lady, my own little kitchen..


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> Lady, my own little kitchen..
> 
> View attachment 5840
> 
> View attachment 5841



I just so admire that creative design some folks like you have Gael  Your place is just lovely, I mean elegant!  I can see why you liked the Pinterest one, it is just what you would create yourself!!  I have one friend out in the country near where I was born, and she has neat taste, not as elegant as yours, but I love to go out there, and I can just sit and look around the whole time. I think I spot something every time I'm there, that I didn't see last time


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> I just so admire that creative design some folks like you have Gael  Your place is just lovely, I mean elegant!  I can see why you liked the Pinterest one, it is just what you would create yourself!!  I have one friend out in the country near where I was born, and she has neat taste, not as elegant as yours, but I love to go out there, and I can just sit and look around the whole time. I think I spot something every time I'm there, that I didn't see last time



You're such a nice person to freely compliment others as you do, Lady. 

Well, I am a designer/artist but truly everyone has their own approach and I've always thought that you could take any space and make it special according to your own tastes.
Ours is a very small home but at this point in time, it's easier for me to maintain so I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## Denise1952

Yes I definitely can see the creative in you Gael.  I don't know if everyone has that knack though, I know some folks can look at an empty room and know just how to get the best out of it, I really am not gifted like that.  I can try to copy someone, that's about it, LOL!  Today I am passing fliers out in my neighborhood, to do pet-sitting.  I am good at that because I am just nuts about animals.  I love spending time with them, and especially going for walks, so we'll see if I get some bites  I haven't heard from the job down South, but will call a little later and check on it.  Talk about needing some creative design, that house they have for the assistant manager to live in REALLY needs work, lol!  To be honest, I would like to stay right where I am so I have been pushing hard to find and apply for more jobs in this area.  We'll see

Have a great evening Gael, and always happy to get to see more of your creations Denise


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> Yes I definitely can see the creative in you Gael.  I don't know if everyone has that knack though, I know some folks can look at an empty room and know just how to get the best out of it, I really am not gifted like that.  I can try to copy someone, that's about it, LOL!  Today I am passing fliers out in my neighborhood, to do pet-sitting.  I am good at that because I am just nuts about animals.  I love spending time with them, and especially going for walks, so we'll see if I get some bites  I haven't heard from the job down South, but will call a little later and check on it.  Talk about needing some creative design, that house they have for the assistant manager to live in REALLY needs work, lol!  To be honest, I would like to stay right where I am so I have been pushing hard to find and apply for more jobs in this area.  We'll see
> 
> Have a great evening Gael, and always happy to get to see more of your creations Denise



My contention is that everyone is creative in some fashion. Now there you are doing pet sitting and doing your own promotion as well. That's creative entrepenurialism.


----------



## Pappy

I can remember when most farms had an old tractor tire in the front yard and used it as a planter.


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> My contention is that everyone is creative in some fashion. Now there you are doing pet sitting and doing your own promotion as well. That's creative entrepenurialism.



I actually "made" something, lol!  I made fliers, then I took a bunch of zippies (we've had so much rain) and folded the fliers so the Title/Subject & and a little clipart of a kitty and dog showed nicely.  Then I hole-punched the bag, and used some of my rubber-band ball to make a loop that should hook on something.  Well, heck, I can show you a pick The scratches are on the black tv tray underneath so the bags are new, actually look neat


----------



## Gael

Pappy said:


> I can remember when most farms had an old tractor tire in the front yard and used it as a planter.



They use wheelbarrels for that here too, Pappy. It can work. It's the juxtaposition of blooms with something unexpected and utilitarian that makes for a happy contrast.


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> I actually "made" something, lol!  I made fliers, then I took a bunch of zippies (we've had so much rain) and folded the fliers so the Title/Subject & and a little clipart of a kitty and dog showed nicely.  Then I hole-punched the bag, and used some of my rubber-band ball to make a loop that should hook on something.  Well, heck, I can show you a pick The scratches are on the black tv tray underneath so the bags are new, actually look neat
> View attachment 5850



That's an excellent design and idea, Lady. I rest my case about your abilities.


----------



## Phantom

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...kNcOGkAW0yYGoDw&ved=0CEkQ7Ak&biw=1034&bih=460


----------



## Jillaroo

_Great minds think alike Phants, i was just wondering if they had the old swan made from tyres over there in America_


----------



## Gael

Jillaroo said:


> _Great minds think alike Phants, i was just wondering if they had the old swan made from tyres over there in America_



They spell it "tires". :loyal: 

But many a time I've seen napkins made into swans in the us as well as leftovers from a restaurant made into foil swans.


----------



## Denise1952

thanks Gael, I have about 60 more to put together (60 houses left in the area) and get them out today.  I talked to a lady that is a good friend of my sisters. She lives over on the coast and does pet-sitting.  After talking to her though, I see she is not trying to make it a biz.  She just wanted extra things to do once or twice a month.  I asked her if she felt she could have easily picked up more work, and she thought she could have.  I'm hoping.  I don't need a whole lot of extra cash to go with my retirement (but that's not coming til December) but there are some health issues that would make it hard for me to do full-blast work (40 hour week 8-5 etc) so this pet-sitting could be for me

Thanks again Gael, it was just kind of a simple thing, but it felt good to "create" even that, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Phantom said:


> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...kNcOGkAW0yYGoDw&ved=0CEkQ7Ak&biw=1034&bih=460



Wow, these are some amazing things aren't they Phantom!  Thanks for pointing them out


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> thanks Gael, I have about 60 more to put together (60 houses left in the area) and get them out today.  I talked to a lady that is a good friend of my sisters. She lives over on the coast and does pet-sitting.  After talking to her though, I see she is not trying to make it a biz.  She just wanted extra things to do once or twice a month.  I asked her if she felt she could have easily picked up more work, and she thought she could have.  I'm hoping.  I don't need a whole lot of extra cash to go with my retirement (but that's not coming til December) but there are some health issues that would make it hard for me to do full-blast work (40 hour week 8-5 etc) so this pet-sitting could be for me
> 
> Thanks again Gael, it was just kind of a simple thing, but it felt good to "create" even that, LOL!!



It's a great job. I used pet sitters in the US when I had a little Shih-Tzu and couldn't bear to leave him even for a night out. Most normal people wouldn't go that far,:wiggle: but I was ridiculous with him.


But good luck with your endeavor, I'm sure it will be a success and you're approaching it creatively and with enthusiasm. A winning combo.


----------



## SeaBreeze

nwlady said:


> I actually "made" something, lol!  I made fliers, then I took a bunch of zippies (we've had so much rain) and folded the fliers so the Title/Subject & and a little clipart of a kitty and dog showed nicely.  Then I hole-punched the bag, and used some of my rubber-band ball to make a loop that should hook on something.  Well, heck, I can show you a pick The scratches are on the black tv tray underneath so the bags are new, actually look neat
> View attachment 5850



Those look perfect, so cute too!  Wish you were in my neighborhood! :love_heart:


----------



## lonelynorthwind

This thread is a blast, going in all different directions.  I must try painting old tires, those are easy to find.   I never throw away an old boat, tire rims or big brake drums, 'cept I mostly grow food in them.
And, Oh My Gosh gayle!  I love your kitchen, would you please come girly up my floathouse?


----------



## Gael

lonelynorthwind said:


> This thread is a blast, going in all different directions.  I must try painting old tires, those are easy to find.   I never throw away an old boat, tire rims or big brake drums, 'cept I mostly grow food in them.
> And, Oh My Gosh gayle!  I love your kitchen, would you please come girly up my floathouse?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5887



Oh god help ya if I did. I decorate my decorations for god's sake.:lol:


----------

